# Military model construction RC Panzermodelle on a scale 1/5 1/72



## PUMA (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.rag-modellbau.de
Who we are and which we make In February 2002 were some engaged military model construction amateurs in the baron of Fritsch barracks in Celle shy ones together and created the reservist working group military model construction. In the meantime is RISE UP 59 members strongly (with rising tendency). The members meet from the entire federal territory. Nevertheless a good and active association work takes place. A common goal is building military vehicle models of all epochs in all yardsticks. Naturally models from that dominate 2. World war and particularly from the German Federal Armed Forces. With the large working models the yardsticks are used 1:16 to 1:5, whereby the yardsticks are most frequently used 1:10 and 1:8. There it occurs already once that a model in the mobile condition weighs 80 kg. On a scale 1:5 a model weighs even 230 kg! Because there are prefabricated parts for the models on the market except perhaps the electronics parts hardly, the hobby model construction amateur is on his own abilities or those of his comrades out of RISE UP dependent. And folds also. Naturally the thought "large one can develop young, large toys" with outstanding ones. But it is much more than that. It is evenly fascinating to copy the technology that originals in nearly all functions. Models in smaller yardstick can be manufactured naturally also. But the offer in the model sector is larger here. The trickier and thus more interesting it is however to provide and drive let these small models in the yardsticks 1:35 and 1:72 also with a RC plant! Those RISE UP military model construction is settled and to the goal set themselves the care the comrade shank with the reservist comrade shank Celle in the federation of the reservists of the German German Federal Armed Forces, in addition, presenting and demonstrating the models in all its functions in the public. On invitation of the German Federal Armed Forces and other institutions or with model fairs exhibitions and driving exercises are accomplished, which show that the models are inferior to their large brothers hardly in somewhat. Of course the models are not equipped for the sharp shot. But to slam and also a whistling or a rattling rocket to fire isolated models can already. However we reject uncontrolled Geballer. At the exhibitions and demonstrations RISES UP military model construction Celle represents at the same time the work of the reservist federation in the public. The rising up members wear black pair of overalls the among other things to document their solidarity with the armor branch. Those RISE UP military model construction meets each first Saturday in the month starting from 10.00 o'clock in its association area in the block 66 of the baron of Fritsch barracks in Celle shy ones. Interested model construction amateurs of each yardstick are cordially welcome as members or visitors.


----------



## Matzos (Sep 12, 2005)

Great post and some excellent photo's.


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish I had the skills to build something like that, my daughter would love to see a Tiger tank ripping up the lawn rbo; 
Errrrrrr. the wife wouldnt though....nevermind black; 
Great post and pics and welcome to our site PUMA.


----------



## Reloader (Sep 12, 2005)

Excellent, looks like a lot of fun. If you want to see more similar models:

http://www.mark-1-tank.co.uk/index-1.html

and this one has some video of a new model Sherman M4A3:

http://www.armortek.co.uk/

Wish I had the dosh to spend!


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 22, 2006)

sick modileslaughsol;


----------

